# Bichon Frise hard to train.



## Hurst21uk (Jan 3, 2014)

Had my Bichon since the end of December, he's 5 months almost, and I'm still having numerous problems!

He still hasn't grasped that he isn't allowed to pee inside the house, which is the main thing that is getting me down. I let him out to the garden and sometimes he does a pee and I make a fuss of him but he just isn't getting it. Also when I walk him(if he'll walk) I've never seen him have a pee and he has never had a poop whilst on a walk.

In the house he is constantly trying to dig at the couches and bite the carpet. I stop him every time, I even remove myself from the room so he stops, but it just carries on. It takes probably 2 hours of me leaving the room before he gives in and has a sleep.

He used to hump me at first and it seemed to calm down until recently, he just continually tries to hump me. My leg, my arm, my face, it doesn't matter! Again, I push him off and say NO, quite assertively, but it still happens.

I'll never ever consider getting rid of Teddy, I love him too much but it's becoming a chore sometimes. He does behave better for my girlfriend. As I mentioned earlier, I don't even attempt to take him for a walk any more because he flat out refuses. If she is there, he'll go no problem!

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Perrin (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi. I'm a first time dog owner, so I can't really give you expert advice, but I had excellent success with potty training my dog with crate training. My puppy is just 5 months, and she has only had 8 accidents in total. I used the Ian Dunbar crate training method, which is a free download (Before you get your puppy) on his website dogstar.com. 

The book Culture Clash talks a lot about the things you mention. If you can read that book or an online summary it might help a lot. Basically, puppies "experiment" to see what is fun and what gets your attention. They love attention, even if it is you saying "no." So when your puppy digs the couches, you give attention and the experiment worked. Crate training should help this problem because the dog won't have time to experiment with your carpets and couches. Also, pushing a dog makes the dog think that you are playing, so it isn't the best way for you to get him to stop humping. It seems like he might be humping because it works for getting your attention, but I don't really know how you can stop it. I haven't had that issue, hopefully someone else has some good advice for that.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

1) How often are you taking your dog out? Also, at 5 months I doubt your dog is able to hold it for a long time. Small dogs are notoriously hard to housetrain. Have you also cleaned the areas with an enzymatic cleaner? He might still be smelling pee in the areas where he has had accidents. You really can't expect much from a 5 month old puppy...

2) Give him something else to occupy him with like a chew toy, or something else that is appropriate (when he starts chewing on the carpet, etc.). This will teach him those behaviors on those specific things (his toys) are acceptable.

3) If he tries to hump you, just move away, and put him in a sit and then give him attention. He will learn that he only gets your attention when he sits 

4) Make going for a walk a game. Try practicing going in and out of the door on leash, but make it a game of chase. Go farther outside each time, and change your pace, your direction, erratically all the while encouraging him.

Good luck! I am sure others will give you more advice


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

My general advice is to reframe how you approach Teddy. Don't worry about things you don't want him to do - focus on teaching what you want him to do.



Hurst21uk said:


> Had my Bichon since the end of December, he's 5 months almost, and I'm still having numerous problems!
> 
> He still hasn't grasped that he isn't allowed to pee inside the house, which is the main thing that is getting me down. I let him out to the garden and sometimes he does a pee and I make a fuss of him but he just isn't getting it. Also when I walk him(if he'll walk) I've never seen him have a pee and he has never had a poop whilst on a walk.


Potty training isn't really about teaching "don't go in the house." It's more about forming a habit of only going outside or on certain surfaces (e.g., grass, dirt, mulch) and preventing accidents (and forming a habit of going in inappropriate places). Do you go outside with him and praise (and treat if he's developed a habit of going inside) immediately after he pees? Take him outside on a regular schedule, keep him in your sight (so he can't sneak off to pee), and praise / treat for going outside. If he's had accidents, clean the area(s) with an enzymatic cleaner to remove lingering odors.



> In the house he is constantly trying to dig at the couches and bite the carpet. I stop him every time, I even remove myself from the room so he stops, but it just carries on. It takes probably 2 hours of me leaving the room before he gives in and has a sleep.


What would you rather he do? Teach him to do that. Reinforce playing with a toy or offer a bully stick or frozen kong to keep him occupied. When you see him heading towards the sofa or looking like he's going to bite the carpet, interrupt and redirect.



> He used to hump me at first and it seemed to calm down until recently, he just continually tries to hump me. My leg, my arm, my face, it doesn't matter! Again, I push him off and say NO, quite assertively, but it still happens.


Similar to above. I don't have a humper, but some folks say they can tell their dog is planning to start just before they do. Find that instant and redirect to an appropriate activity. It's possible that pushing and saying "no" is reinforcing - he may think it's a grand game to play with his person. Try to stop it before it starts.

Good luck!


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

I dealt with a humping puppy a few months ago so I understand your frustration. Redirection and ignoring him did work, it just took time and consistency. Every time he tried to hump me I would turn my back on him, if possible. If we were out on walks and he tried to hump my leg I had him sit. Eventually he learned that he didn't get attention, good or bad, for humping my leg. As soon as I turned my back on him he learned to sit and I would turn back around and praise him. For a while I didn't think it was getting me anywhere but I just stuck with it and one day I realized he wasn't doing it anymore.


----------



## Hurst21uk (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for your help. I will try everything you have said and see if it helps. I'm always cleaning the carpet with Rug Doctor Urine Eliminator but he still seems to prefer going in the same place. Carpets rather than hard floors, too.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Hurst21uk said:


> Thanks for your help. I will try everything you have said and see if it helps. I'm always cleaning the carpet with Rug Doctor Urine Eliminator but he still seems to prefer going in the same place. Carpets rather than hard floors, too.


Did you by any chance pee pad train him at the beginning? He may be confusing the carpet with the pee pad.

Make sure you use the enzymatic cleaner on and around the spot as well because pee tends to seep under the carpet.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

The BIGGEST thing for me that seems to help with potty training puppies is spending as much time as possible outside during that training period. If the dog is outside a lot, chances are, it's going to HAVE to go at some point. Then, that gives me plenty of opportunities to reinforce that behavior with treats and praise. We'd play outside, go on walks, and generally just spend as much time as possible outside.

Come to think of it...a lot of puppy raising is a lot easier if you're outside a lot.


----------



## Arya of House Stark (Jan 14, 2014)

Everyone else has given you great advice, but I just wanted to chime in and say that my Bichon Frise Esme was incredibly difficult to housebreak as a puppy, so you're not alone! It took a lot of time and patience, but she eventually got the hang of it and your pup will too.


----------

